# [solved] /dev/sd* /dev/disk/* missing?

## dylix

not real sure what happened on this system, but in the last ~18days or so something must of broke..

udev no longer populates my /dev..

i can manually run 

```
udevadm test /sys/block/sdb/sdb1
```

 and it will create the nodes/symlinks what have you, but it wont do this on boot?

i did recently upgrade my kernel from 2.6.30 > 2.6.37, but now even the old kernel doesnt work properly, so i'm guessing its some package i updated..

anyways im at a loss, throw me a bone   :Embarassed: 

----------

## dylix

oooh, well that was easy enough.. not sure if i had these set when i did 'make oldconfig' or if they just popped up in my kernel config..

```
CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2
```

those two options were set, unsetting them fixed the problem   :Very Happy: 

guess i had a brain fart

----------

## thrashed

thx for posting the "solution".

worked like a charm for me.

best wished from vienna.

----------

## jbryner

Saved my bacon as well. Thanks much!

----------

